# egg sharing- help!!!



## infertilebuthopeful (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi all,
      I went for a follow up appointment on friday following another failed clomid and metformin cycle before christmas, My doc had mentioned the possibility of having super ovulation injections again which i have had previously but had over responded to, however having since had ovarian drilling we were going to give it another bash- In the hope of a different response this time.When i went on friday i asked about delaying treament A) because i have finally started to lose some weight and feel that this could have a huge impact on the treatment if i continue to lose weight over the next few months and B) because even on the nhs the injection treatment can be expensive so would need a few months to save up. My doc then suggested that we consider egg- sharing with a view to having IVF and the cost being greatly reduced ( we have had ivf before and achieved a BFP - albeit a short lived one). He told me to carry on with the diet, continue taking the dreaded metformin and go back and see him in may to discuss what we want to do. Its not something i have thought about before, and we intend to go to CARE to talk about it with one of the girls there to find out how it works  but am interested to know if anyone has any experience either having donated eggs or used donor eggs. Obviously aside from the treatment being cheaper there are so many other things to consider and its making my head spin. DH is very practical in his approach to almost everything in life and so thinks we should just go for it- he also believes in karma and that if we help someone else then something wonderful could happen for us too. I would like to think so too, but i am so unsure what to do at the moment- at least we have got 3 months to decide. If anyone has any words of wisdom they would be greatly appreciated!
Kate (infertilebuthopeful)
XXX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I've moved your post to the Egg Share board as hopefully the lovely ladies here will be able to help you...

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Kate (another one!)

Firstly, welcome to the board! Second, yes, Egg Sharing makes your head spin! I think most of us on here have had a wobble at some point or another.

Its not something that can be advised on really as its such a personal choice, but the thing that helped me the most when deciding if I could do it or not, was thinking if I needed donor eggs, would I use them, and yes I would (many reasons, but the main ones being it would be me carrying the baby, giving birth....)

When you do look into it more you will be given the chance to have counselling where you can ask as many questions as you possibly can! There are various blood tests you need to have and certain criteria to meet, but, it is an amazing thing to do.

Im sure the girls on here will be able to help you more but I just wanted to let you know what you are thinking/feeling is completely normal!

Looking forward to chatting to you more hun.

Kate xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Kate

Welcome to the egg sharing board

I cant offer any more info than kate has already

I just wanted to leave a link that you may find helpful from the board

Hope its of some help

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=63787.0

and also a link to the egg share chit chat
where all our potential and current/past egg sharers gather for a chat
any questions thats the place to ask

heres the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80134.255

Lots of luck with your decision
best wishes
Emxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Kate

We are just starting out down the es route. we have our counselling tomorrow and im not sure what to expect from it. When we first found out we needed IVF/ICSI the only option for us was to es as we couldnt afford it otherwise. And all i did was   i didnt want to give part of me away but i felt i didnt have a choice if i wanted a baby. But after coming on here and talking to women that need our eggs i know im doing the right thing. After working out finances it looked like if we waited for about 6 months we could afford IVF but i dont want to and if when it comes to ec that i dont have enough to share i will let my recipient have them as i couldnt let her down. It took me some weeks to actually come to terms with giving my eggs away but now im looking forward to it. Its not easy and its not for everyone but if i can help someone become a mummy then i will. 

Luv sally x x


----------



## infertilebuthopeful (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi everyone,
              Thank you so much for making me feel so welcome. Until this week i wasnt expecting that we would be in the position of making such a huge decision. The information and links you have given me are really helpful. Thanks again girlies
kate
xxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Kate

The others have pretty much covered it but thought I would add that whilst your DH seems comfortable with donating your eggs, it sounds to me that you aren't so sure just yet and rightly so! It is a huge decision to make and one that you really need to focus on the long term implications of. I think it's an easy decision to come to when you consider the financial savings but there is so much more to it than that particularly since the anonimity laws changed last April.

There is another thread on here that has links to information on egg sharing produced by the HFEA and the National Gamete Donation Trust and I would recommend you having a read through of that information as well. Here is the link - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82557.0

Hope that helps and good luck!

Lou
X


----------

